# Cat introduction



## QueenCapri (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've been a cat mom for a good 4-ish years now, and thought I'd join the forum to connect with more cat parents and learn about better ways of taking care of my cat.

My brown-tabby cat Capri was an indoor cat, but since moving in with family-friends about 2 years ago, Capri turned into an outdoor cat and shares a home with another older maine-c00n mix called Riley (Rye-rye).

Happy to have joined this community and looking forward to learning and sharing new tips and tricks with everyone!

Here are some pictures of Capri and Riley!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! Beautiful fur babies!


----------



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

QueenCapri said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a cat mom for a good 4-ish years now, and thought I'd join the forum to connect with more cat parents and learn about better ways of taking care of my cat.
> 
> My brown-tabby cat Capri was an indoor cat, but since moving in with family-friends about 2 years ago, Capri turned into an outdoor cat and shares a home with another older maine-c00n mix called Riley (Rye-rye).
> 
> ...


I am new myself and like you hope to learn some tips and tricks to be a even better mom to my babies.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Beautiful pix of Capri and Riley!


----------

